
Mac vs. PC: A Hunch Rematch - jaybol
http://blog.hunch.com/?p=45344
======
pedalpete
As Windows has nearly 90% of the market and more than half the respondents of
this survey, can windows user surveys results show anything beyond what the
average is?? I would think any survey would be so skewed as to be useless.

Though I do like how the survey clearly points out that Mac users 'want to be
perceived as unique and different'. I wonder how much that 'want to be
perceived' further skews the data??

